# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Serious cold!

## MIke R

Minus 25 tonight...


I suspect  Triple  A will be quite busy tommorow morning

----------


## KevinS

It's only forecast to be -6F/-21C down here out of the mountains.  I'll still be loving my heated steering wheel on the drive to work though.

----------


## MIke R

Two hour delay already announced for tomorrow school ....smart move given all the cars which wont start etc

im headin out to the  house tonight to stay there and stoke the fires so no pipes freeze

----------


## george

I think your fingers are frozen already Mike :p

----------


## MIke R

Sucks that I had to cancel my school skiing today .....insane wind chills up on the mountain

----------


## KevinS

It doesn't take long, or much wind, to do damage at sub-zero temperatures.  I'm planning on adding an extra layer tomorrow morning, and wearing a proper hat.

----------


## stbartshopper

Minus 10 in Indianapolis today! Brrrrrrr!

----------

